# Cannondale Trail 7 Upgrades



## Jredshields (Oct 19, 2014)

New to the sport/hobby. I got a killer deal on the bike. $425 new but it's a 26 in. I broke the rear cassette in 5 mins of the first ride. The second ride I broke the derailleur and the large sprocket or whatever you call it. I replace the cassette and the derailleur. Removed the sprocket. I was thinking about just replacing it with a chain guard. Thoughts? Also I feel like the forks are to soft and I don't think I can adjust them. Any thoughts on an upgrade without breaking the bank. Any other information will help. 

Thanks.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You must be venturing off the bike path that bike was spec'ed for. 
The fork has no rebound damping and is just a greased spring boat anchor.
I would save for a bike that matches better the level of use you want. Otherwise your killer deal will end up at $1500.


----------



## Jredshields (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm ok with spending money. Like I said I just got I to the sport. I tried out the free ride park and enjoyed it. I just want to upgraded the forks. I know the components aren't the best on the bike. The rear cassette cracked switching gears. The derailleur cracked along with the front sprocket on a fall. Not on something the bike wasn't spec'd for.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jredshields said:


> I'm ok with spending money. Like I said I just got I to the sport. I tried out the free ride park and enjoyed it. I just want to upgraded the forks. I know the components aren't the best on the bike. The rear cassette cracked switching gears. The derailleur cracked along with the front sprocket on a fall. Not on something the bike wasn't spec'd for.


Take this to the All Mountain section for more opinions. You want to have fun and you have the terrain available to do it. You need the right tool. That bike is not it.

Even with a $200 Epicon fork off ebay, which is 10x better than what you have, you will not be setup for that park. Everything will need changing and then the frame will crack.

This is you...
Canfield Brothers Nimble 9 on Vimeo

minimum


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

^^ that's right.

Even the geometry is wrong for a free ride park.


----------



## Jredshields (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok. What should I buy that would be best for both worlds? 95% of my riding is on the trails. I only hit the free ride park for 1 or 2 passes.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You say that now.


----------



## Jredshields (Oct 19, 2014)

Seriously I like the trails. The rush of the free ride is great but I'm out there fore the work out. Would the forks you named earlier work? I live in Pittsburgh the free ride park was nothing crazy. I don't know how it compares but there is only one little section and it's only about a minute ride. So it's really not worth repeating over and over.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You need a straight 1-1/8" steerer, 100mm travel 9mm dropout fork.

It seems the currently available Epicons on ebay may be lower quality Chinese domestic only versions. So avoid them.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

The Trail 7 is adequate for fire roads and hiking trails where you can take the kids. It's not suitable for slamming into stuff. That would be jumps drops of more than a foot, rocks and roots at speed, etc. Speed equates to force and that bike will tolerate only so much impact force.

BTW one man's "totally insane" is another man's "nothing crazy."


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

then buy a new bike that is geared toward trail riding if you are OK with spending money. your bike you have now is for paved roads, bike paths, and light gravel/dirt. Not roots, rocks, jumps, constant hits, etc...


----------

